# Harbor Freight Sale



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

Ok Joc.s Harbor Freight got a big sale on, 18×36 in drum sander for $649.00..I got a friend just ordered one. 
Sure hope it works so he'll give my 22-44 Performax some rest since it's 14 years old.

Bruc


----------



## DaveHerron (Jan 21, 2008)

Looks like the same one Grizzly sells for $850. Should be Ok.

Harbor: http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=98198

Grizzly: http://grizzly.com/products/18-1-1-2-HP-Single-Phase-Open-End-Drum-Sander/G0458


----------



## baller (Nov 14, 2008)

hmm, that sounds tempting but what about the guts of the machine? I've had a couple central machinery tools before, all seemed sloppy/weaker/inferior in at least some way of functionality. What do you guys think?


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Looking at both web sites the Grizzly is 54 pounds heavier. The HF does look more afordable but I have to agree with Chris on this one…


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

I've never had any of their equipment so I can't report on them. I did have a name brand 3hp table saw that was junk right out of the box and could get no help to amount to anything from their customer service, so I sold it and bought a Grizzly and all it does it work for me. My woodworking buddy is retired and on a fixed budget with most bigger power tools being out of his reach so he has the run of things in my shop when he needs it, but he could afford this sander. Sometimes budget is everything especially with the way things are now economically for us.
He's not an abuser of woodworking tools so I'm sure he'll baby it just like he does my equipment.
Abuse can ruin even the best of tools and equipment as we all know.
He told me that the sander should be here by the end of next week. I'll give you guys a report on it when we get it installed and working for him, Maybe someone here already has one.

Bruc


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

My dads mortiser from Harbor freight never did work, but it did fit his budget. I really doubt that drum sander will be around in 14 years.


----------



## DaveHerron (Jan 21, 2008)

I can't imagine that there is 54 more pounds of parts in the sander. I'm guessing that the packaging material for shipping is different.


----------



## Catspaw (Dec 15, 2007)

you get what you pay for.

HF is good for consumables…..things that I'm going to use up and destroy so who cares. I personally wouldn't invest $650 in a HF tool.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

I am in need of a drum sander so I will be looking forward to your report bruc101. Money is harder to come by these days so every cent helps but not at the cost of replacement.


----------

